# Panasonic Viera Link



## NOYB111 (Nov 13, 2008)

Please tell me if I am understanding this correctly. The manuals are very vague. I recently purchased a Panasonic TC-P58S1 plasma and SC-BT300 Surround Sound. Both have Viera Link. I thought I could set the default surround sound input for any device connected via HDMI to the TV. Apparently I can only do this with the surround sound since it has Viera Link built in. I have a DVR on HDMI1 with digital in 1 to SS, the SC-BT300 Blue-ray on HDMI2 and a Roku on HDMI3 with digital in 2 to SS. When I switch to input HDMI1 the surround sound automatically switches to Digital in 1. I cant seem to set it up so that when I switch to HDMI2 or HDMI3 that it changes. It always stays on digital in 1. If I am on digital in 1 and switch the TV input to HDMI1, the digital changes back to digital in 1, but that is the only time. I dont think I can do it, but wanted to throw it out there in case I am missing something. Thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, it seems info on just what Viera Link will or will not do is in limited supply. Perhaps I just can't find it. From what I understand it is basically so you can use one remote and it only works with other products that are Viera Link compatible ie; Panasonic and not "any device connected via HDMI to the TV".


----------

